# show ribbons



## saddleseatsweetie (Jun 8, 2008)

So my show ribbons are all wrinkled, cause you know they wrinkle if they are even touched it sees like, and I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to straighten them?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've always used an iron on low heat. Make sure it's not fabric that will melt


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say iron as well.


----------



## saddleseatsweetie (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks
everyone has told me to try hanging them up while im in the shower when its really steamy, or to put a damp washcloth over them and iron but i didnt know if it worked or not and ive been afraid to try cause i dont want to mess them up. so ive been looking for ideas or things that people have done thats worked. 

isnt it the worst when the ring stewards give you a folded ribbon that leaves it all wrinkled?!?!?!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say iron them. omgs, I HATE it when they do that. It's so annoying. :x


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

my ribbons dont wrinkle? i guess mine are made from a def material but if they did I would iron them


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> my ribbons dont wrinkle? i guess mine are made from a def material but if they did I would iron them


Well aren't you just special????

KIDDING!!!! :roll:


----------



## saddleseatsweetie (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah u are lucky mine are made out of a ribbon/plasticy ribbon material

i think everyone will agree that they wrinkle easier than they should


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if it is the kind of material that will melt easily try putting a pillow slip or tea towel over the ribbon and iron it that way. that way the slip or towel takes the most of the heat but enough gets through that it will iron the ribbon ok


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL Farmpony I guess I am lol jk


----------



## CountryGirl498 (May 10, 2008)

*wrinkles*

Well I never had a horse ribbon to wrinkle but I have gotten wrinkles out of ribbons made of all sorts of stuff. 

different materials, that is. 

If you think it will melt, try the steamy shower trick. It can't hurt it and might be all you need. 

If that doesnt work, do the low heat iron with towel beneath and above as folks here have suggested and keep a close watch on it. 

too bad the folks giving out the ribbons are not more careful!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

when mine wrinkle, i just hang them up...after a while the wrinkles work their way out!


----------

